# NGD makes me all swirly



## ninn (Jan 25, 2018)

So, I have been waiting for this for what feels like ages, but has really only been since February. Introducing my new Dingwall NG-2 in Lamborghini Orange swirl. 





















Very happy with the swirl. Was kind of afraid of getting a dud since I pre-ordered and wasn't able to get to choose like with my Suhr neon drip. 

Came setup perfectly. Time to go slap it up.


----------



## chuggalug (Jan 25, 2018)

duuuudde...that thing is so sweet looking. congrats on the new bass.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 25, 2018)

hawt. I don't really play bass but this is swirl porn.


----------



## Leviathus (Jan 25, 2018)

Sick!


----------



## cmtd (Jan 26, 2018)

I didn't think I'd like the swirl versions of these, but this is the best looking NG2 I've seen.

Very awesome score.


----------



## illimmigrant (Jan 29, 2018)

dude! NIIICE!


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Feb 20, 2018)

Outstanding!


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 20, 2018)

awesome! congrats


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 21, 2018)

HNGD!


----------



## eyeswide (Feb 21, 2018)

Really nice finish!


----------



## -Nolly- (Feb 21, 2018)

Damnnnn that looks great. Congrats man, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## CGrant109 (Feb 21, 2018)

Amazing!


----------



## SamSam (Feb 25, 2018)

Looks fucking amazing, my next dingwall should be arriving in a week or so. And this time it's Canadian


----------



## Leberbs (Feb 28, 2018)

If Cyrax played bass...

Congrats man. That thing looks great.


----------



## pondman (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice one !


----------



## RND (Mar 12, 2018)

Damn, that swirl is really good lookin'. I bet it plays great!


----------

